# Quick Question



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

My brother is going to use my car for about 30 mins next month, do I need to tell my insurance company or does he need to tell his IC or do we both need to get in touch with our IC.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

He should check with his insurance company that he's covered to drive yours, most comprehensive policies include "third party all cars".


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Depending what insurance company your you should be able to add him as a temporary driver on to your policy they just ask how long they'll use it for, its an additional cost but shouldn't be alot


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok , thanks guys.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> He should check with his insurance company that he's covered to drive yours, most comprehensive policies include "third party all cars".


Most do but it's subject to age - if you're brother is under 25 there's a good chance he won't have 3rd party entitlement. I opted not to include it on my last renewal and it saved me nearly 60 quid. I can't remember the last time I drove another car I wasn't named on or directly insured to drive.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

a lot of companies are now removing it even after 25 its just to risky. if in doubt its safer to simply add them to the policy it will probably cost naff all.


----------

